# Network Connections service "Starting" and all network connections missing



## andino9 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I am in the process of recovering a laptop from a recent virus surge and have run into some problems with its connection to the internet. When I open the network connections folder there is no local area connection or wireless network connection options. Additionally, the Network Connections service is hung on Starting. 

I went through Microsoft KB 825826: "How to troubleshoot missing network connections icons in Windows Server 2003 and in Windows XP", but did not have any luck. Also ran LSP-Fix utility to repair any potential winsock issues but problem has not yet been resolved.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have a laptop running Server 2003? Why?

Did you use the correct WINSOCK repair for SP2?

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Please post this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## andino9 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not using Windows Server 2003, just Windows XP, but the Microsoft help file was for both Server 2003 and Windows XP.

Winsock fix was for SP2, and I have SP2 currently installed.

Performed both of these entries at the command prompt:

*netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt
netsh winsock reset*

System unable to perform either task.

Here is my ipconfig:

C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : HAL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-0D-15-69-65

Ethernet adapter {420D19EB-7574-4FBC-A18E-183D6457841A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link AirPlus DWL-G650 Wireless Cardbus Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-3D-DD-FE-63

C:\>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it were me I'd try the two stack repair commands exactly as JohnWill posted them.

Does the Network Connections service fail to start because of another service it depends on? If so, you have to follow the chain of dependencies back to find the lowest level culprit.


----------



## andino9 (Feb 23, 2008)

yes I tried those commands as shown above as well with no luck.

I examined the chain of services and those which the Network Connections service depends on are all started (i.e. the RPC service)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What do you mean "unable to perform either task"? Describe EXACTLY what happens, it would be best to have a screen shot of the command prompt.


----------



## andino9 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's the exact dialog:

WARNING: Could not obtain host information from machine: [HAL]. Some commands may not be available.
Server execution failed

The following command was not found: netsh int ip reset reset.log

*I get the same message for all the commands I tried earlier....


----------



## andino9 (Feb 23, 2008)

bump...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd try to repair things with this SFC Tutorial.


----------

